# Show comments from social media in the broadcast



## weslleymisael (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello, I'm new here!

I would like to know (and also suggest), if there is any option similar to social vMIX
(or similar) for OBS Studio.


----------



## Israel4c (Apr 28, 2020)

I would back this feature request. To be able to have social chat in OBS and be able to broadcast on stream any highlighted comment we choose.


----------



## Mjahmed555 (Apr 28, 2020)

If they add this, it will be very helpful.


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Jun 22, 2020)

Isso seria muito útil! Por enquanto eu uso um software da NewBlue, o NewBlue Titler Pro Live Standalone, que envia os comentários através do protocolo NDI para o OBS, porém ele é pago e pesado, consome muito do computador! Se tivesse algum plugin direto do obs, igual esse do vmix, seria ótimo!

---
(google translated)
That would be very useful! For now I use NewBlue software, the NewBlue Titler Pro Live Standalone, which sends comments via the NDI protocol to OBS, but it is paid and heavy, it consumes a lot of the computer! If you had any plugin directly from obs, like this one from vmix, it would be great!


----------



## Arjuna Gallagher (Jun 27, 2020)

Andre Caleffi said:


> Isso seria muito útil! Por enquanto eu uso um software da NewBlue, o NewBlue Titler Pro Live Standalone, que envia os comentários através do protocolo NDI para o OBS, porém ele é pago e pesado, consome muito do computador! Se tivesse algum plugin direto do obs, igual esse do vmix, seria ótimo!
> 
> ---
> (google translated)
> That would be very useful! For now I use NewBlue software, the NewBlue Titler Pro Live Standalone, which sends comments via the NDI protocol to OBS, but it is paid and heavy, it consumes a lot of the computer! If you had any plugin directly from obs, like this one from vmix, it would be great!


Does titler do this? https://youtu.be/hNF9bTESZwE?t=4824


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Jun 29, 2020)

Arjuna Gallagher said:


> Does titler do this? https://youtu.be/hNF9bTESZwE?t=4824


Sim, você pode editar os presets que vem com o software para criar como você quiser!
Também da pra criar textos sem ser das mídias sociais, por exemplo pra dar credito a uma pessoa ou até mesmo um texto ou pergunta que mandaram antes

---
(google translated)
Yes, you can edit the presets that come with the software to create as you wish!
You can also create texts without being from social media, for example to give credit to a person or even a text or question they sent before


----------



## SimonNolan (Sep 25, 2020)

Eu sou a favor! Adicionar. Eu aproveitei. há muitas informações úteis para todas essas informações.


----------



## JaMadAra_Mx (Feb 5, 2021)

That would be really usefull! I hope someone can do it! =)


----------



## IndyLive (Mar 2, 2021)

I was also searching to see if OBS had a similar plugin as vMix Social. This would be an outstanding addition being able to choose which messages you would like to be displayed from various social media chat.


----------



## Achromat (May 21, 2021)

I'd like to ask for this too! I know we can import a whole chat stream, but that's not always appropriate, it would be fantastic if you could pick specific comments from multiple platforms and show in the stream.


----------



## Israel4c (Jul 7, 2021)

Guys it is finally here, just found this - enjoy - https://youtu.be/UOg3RvHO-xk


----------



## Gitago (Jul 28, 2021)

Israel4c said:


> Guys it is finally here, just found this - enjoy - https://youtu.be/UOg3RvHO-xk


unfortunately this is not the feature being requests here, but still very useful... 
I've contacted the person whom made that feature(Steve) and asked him to do something similar but with social media posts/comments.. we should see something in the future for that :)


----------



## pintoss (Mar 27, 2022)

Israel4c said:


> Guys it is finally here, just found this - enjoy - https://youtu.be/UOg3RvHO-xk


Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Josh54 (Jul 12, 2022)

Andre Caleffi said:


> Sim, você pode editar os presets que vem com o software para criar como você quiser!
> Também da pra criar textos sem ser das mídias sociais, por exemplo pra dar credito a uma pessoa ou até mesmo um texto ou pergunta que mandaram antes
> 
> ---
> ...


This is great, I'm looking forward to this change


----------

